# Ken012 please see my thread below



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

about the Better Business Bureau and BestMark, Inc. You are incorrect on your statement about them. I hope this clears it up for you.

Valorie


----------



## keno12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I did my research. There is a company sending out checks in Bestmarks name, but that is not the only bad review that I came across, as I do thorough research before signing up for anything. Like I said in the other thread though, I'm glad it's working for you.


----------

